# Vegas Trip



## Linda (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,
Taking our first trip to Vegas.
Are there are must do's while we are there?
We are not really gamblers, so looking for shows or excursions.
What is the best place to look for good deals?
Are there rental car companies that have good rates in Vegas?
Thanks for any ideas and/or help.


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda said:


> Hi,
> Taking our first trip to Vegas.
> Are there are must do's while we are there?
> We are not really gamblers, so looking for shows or excursions.
> ...



For a rental car I would go to hotwire.com and check your dates.  Once you have a rate look beneath the selection box and you will see a place to enter your email address to watch the prices.  Vegas is usually most reasonable at 10 days or less out. My mom got back last night and the rental I got her was $162 for a week in a full size car (2012 Toyota Camry) from Alamo using this method.  I booked it around 3 days prior.  Note-I often time play with the pick up and drop off times when using hotwire (make a difference sometimes).

KA is an excellent show but a little pricey.  My favorite place to eat is the Omlette House on S. Charelston (about 5 minutes away).  They have the best breakfast food ever.  The seafood buffet at Rio was tasty and Texas De Brazil will have you in a meat coma but you will be full and happy.

We did Hoover Dam once, we elected to just drive ourselves instead of doing a pricey tour.  Parking was about $7 and it is  about 35 minutes from the strip.  We also made an unplanned stop at Lake Meade (it's on the way).  I think that was $3 to get into the park area.

If your into the party scene you can go on a club crawl. There is an aquarium at the Mandalay Bay as well. 

I would sign up for Las Vegas Groupons now to see what deals you can find on tours and entertainment between now and the time you leave.


----------



## momeason (Mar 28, 2012)

Search Las Vegas..there are lots of threads on things to do. When are you going. We are trying to have a Tug get together on April 21.


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda said:


> Hi,
> Taking our first trip to Vegas.
> Are there are must do's while we are there?
> We are not really gamblers, so looking for shows or excursions.



depends on what you like.  there are tons of options.

one free option is just to wander around the casinos and enjoy the crazy theming and decorations.  the bellagio had giant polar bears made of carnations and ice skating penguins in their conservatory last december.  the venetian has the gondolas floating by (indoors), often with singing gondoliers.

the buffets at the wynn and bellagio are like nothing you've ever seen before. four star restaurants abound.  if you want good food cheap, google "ellis island vegas".

shows are all over the map.  just depends on what you like.  if you like the beatles and aren't sure about what a "cirque du soleil" is, try the "love" show.

tons of shopping options as well.



> Are there rental car companies that have good rates in Vegas?



IMO, an ideal first trip to the vegas strip would be 5 nights (sun-thurs) at a decent resort in the middle of the strip.  sun-thurs is MUCH cheaper.  but if you were hoping to go clubbing and maybe see some celebrities, the weekend would be a better option. 

you would not need a rental car - just make sure you're in shape for a lot of walking.

i don't recommend an excursion to the grand canyon from vegas - it's just too far.  do a separate trip to the grand canyon.  the hoover dam is much closer if you are determined to get off the strip.


----------



## hefleycatz (Mar 28, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> i don't recommend an excursion to the grand canyon from vegas - it's just too far.  do a separate trip to the grand canyon.  the hoover dam is much closer if you are determined to get off the strip.



Really?  We're going to LV in June for a full week and we were planning a full day trip to go see the GC?  I know how many miles it is, but I kinda feel like it's that close we should make a day trip?  Also planning on going to Hoover dam and  Lake Meade on another day.  

lee


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2012)

hefleycatz said:


> Really?  We're going to LV in June for a full week and we were planning a full day trip to go see the GC?
> 
> lee



If you are going to see the GCNP in a day from Vegas, you better plan on flying. Not saying you can't get a glimpse of it on a car trip, but it'd be a darn long day.  I like this one, and do see half-price groupons from time-to-time. http://www.papillon.com/#panel

Google maps says it's 281 miles LV to GCNP. Almost 5 hours.  One way. Doesn't qualify as a 'day trip' to me.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda said:


> Hi,
> Taking our first trip to Vegas.
> Are there are must do's while we are there?
> We are not really gamblers, so looking for shows or excursions.
> ...



If you Google 'free stuff Las Vegas' or similar, you'll find a surprising array of activities. Galleries, gardens, parks, 'retail therapy', Hoover Dam (not free, but reasonable. Go early) Downtown Gordie Brown show @ Golden Nugget is good and reasonable- Fremont St. Experience is free. The conservatory at Bellagio, and the fountain out front. Wandering through the Caesars' Palace shops and Desert Passage.

If you like cooking 'shows' (think Food TV) and a dynamite lunch buffet, it isn't cheap, but M Casino's is one of the best. *ADDED* Here's a link: http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html

If you post what you like (or don't), it's easier to offer suggestions. Las Vegas is more than the Strip. 

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda said:


> Are there rental car companies that have good rates in Vegas?


One additional note about rental cars: most of the rental companies are at the rental car center.  You take a shuttle from the airport to the center, and then all the company's desks are there.  

*Except *Fox Rental.  If you rent from them, you then have to catch _another _shuttle to their location -- they don't have a shuttle directly from the airport.  Fox may often have the lowest rates, but plan on adding an additional 30-45 minutes on pickup and return if you rent from them.

Kurt


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 28, 2012)

hefleycatz said:


> I know how many miles it is, but I kinda feel like it's that close we should make a day trip?



it's up to you - but 4+ hours in the car each way is too much for a day trip for me...


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> it's up to you - but 4+ hours in the car each way is too much for a day trip for me...


After all, it's really just a big hole in the ground...  

Kurt


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 28, 2012)

For discounts on shows, you might check Broadway Box  http://www.broadwaybox.com/

On the right hand side, there's a box to click for Vegas (or London).

KA is often on special; it's been running a long time and for some reason hasn't been as popular as a lot of others  (we enjoyed it, and especially enjoyed marveling at the stage itself:  movable, can actually become perpendicular).  Our favorite show is LOVE.  You'll have a choice of close to the stage tickets or higher up.  1.  there are no bad seats.  2.  we've been in both the most expensive seats and the cheapest seats--both are good for different reasons, and I will honestly have trouble choosing which I prefer if we go again, which we probably will.  There is a "special effect" that's part of the show.  Close in, you are part of it.  From the cheap seats, you can see it.  Both are great!  Mystere was (I think) the original Vegas Cirque show, and it's still running and still popular.  We saw it, again, not too long ago, and it's still good.  We like O also.  We didn't dislike La Reve, but we didn't like it as much as LOVE.  We've also enjoyed Phantom (which will be leaving really soon) and Jersey Boys.

Grand Canyon:  It is a ways, and for me, just peering over the edge isn't what being there is about--about all you can say is Wow and move on.  For me, it's important to be there overnight, watch the sun set and see the light change, see the bats come out of the canyon, dine at El Tovar, get up for sunrise and see the light change in the canyon, travel along the rim and see different perspectives.  You really can't do any of that well with a day trip, and, again, for me, flying over it changes the perspective so much that it isn't worth doing.

There are some relatively inexpensive motels/hotels just outside the park where you could spend a night.  That way, you could see sunset and experience El Tovar's dining room and have time to drive along the rim.  The next morning, before heading back to Vegas, you could get up early and see the sunrise.  If I were doing a trip, I'd drive and spend the extra money for the overnight lodging rather than the money for a flyover.  You might also get lucky and get a room in the park, even though the rooms are generally booked a year in advance.  There are cancellations literally ALL the time.  The park lodging service doesn't keep a wait list:  you either get a room when you call, or you don't.  If you call right after a cancellation, you get a room.  I've scored often by calling several times a day until I got lucky.


----------



## Linda (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.
We are going the end of July.


----------



## Linda (Mar 28, 2012)

We love to sightsee and want to take in a show or 2.
We are going to the Hoover Dam, there is a groupon for that right now.
Want save $$ any way we can.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2012)

Linda said:


> We love to sightsee and want to take in a show or 2.
> We are going to the Hoover Dam, there is a groupon for that right now.
> Want save $$ any way we can.



Much of what you will be doing will be indoors. July will be HOT!!! Do what outside activities you can very early. Plan on carrying water if you are out. Hole up around the pool at your resort. A drive up to Mt Charleston might provide a good break from the valley heat. Hoover dam opens at 8:00am You sign up for the NPS tours and they are limited in number and time-stamped. They sell the whole day's tours fcfs. When tickets are gone, that's it. 

Here's a link to the half-price day-of-show tickets: http://www.tix4tonight.com/ You can see what's available.

Have fun. Vegas is a lot of fun even if you don't gamble.

Jim


----------



## Fisch (Mar 28, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Here's a link to the half-price day-of-show tickets: http://www.tix4tonight.com/ You can see what's available.
> 
> Have fun. Vegas is a lot of fun even if you don't gamble.
> 
> Jim



This link is also good for some good deals at some good restaurants.

Al


----------



## Linda (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen this show?
V – The Ultimate Variety Show – V Theater 
Groupon has it on their site right now.
Thanks again.


----------



## dwojo (Mar 29, 2012)

Redrock canyon is a nice trip. Very scenic drive and nice hiking trails. O the cirque de soleil show at the Bellagio is great. For a wonderful dinner try Texas de Brazil is the place to go.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2012)

Linda said:


> Has anyone seen this show?
> V – The Ultimate Variety Show – V Theater
> Groupon has it on their site right now.
> Thanks again.


Yes, it is a fun show and the venue isn't huge, so all seats are good.  In the same area (Miracle Mile shopping at Planet Hollywood) is "Vegas, The Show."  It's a musical revue, old Vegas, Broadway musical type of production and very enjoyable.

Other shows I highly recommend:  Phantom of the Opera at the Venetian (closing in Sept.); LeReve at the Wynn; Gordie Brown, Country Music Superstars Tribute (if you're a country music fan)--both are at the Golden Nugget on Fremont St.; Avant Garde at the Plaza Hotel on Fremont St.; Terry Fator at the Mirage; Jubilee at Bally's; George Wallace at the Flamingo; Jersey Boys at Paris; anything at the new Smith Center in downtown Las Vegas.  Here is a review  with pictures of the Smith Center.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree that "V" was fun.  When we saw it, it was free so watch Broadway Box and the other discount site for a listing.

I'd forgotten about Terry Fator.  The show is cute, and he's enormously talented.  However, unless you are in, literally, the first few rows, you'll wind up watching him on tv monitors placed around the room--because of course, all the action is small, "puppet sized."  For me, since we had what would be considered good seats, but not in the first few rows, paying that much to watch what was almost a tv show was a bit questionable--not a great deal different from seeing him on tv, or even on U-Tube.


----------



## Linda (Mar 29, 2012)

How does one get free tickets?
Preparing for the trip and I really appreciate all the help I've been given.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 29, 2012)

In our case, Broadway Box posted that they were free; all we had to do was use the contact button there and sign up for the tickets; then we picked them up when we got in town.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2012)

Linda said:


> How does one get free tickets?
> Preparing for the trip and I really appreciate all the help I've been given.


I'm not familiar with Broadway Box, but  here  is one site for discounted tickets. Occasionally they will offer free tickets. You can click on "Comp tickets" under Browse Events on the right and see if there are any free things.  Once you get here you can always check the Tix4Tonight booths around town to see what they have. On their website, click on Sneak Peek to see what shows they've recently offered.


Edit:  Oops! I see that someone has already put a link to Tix4tonight in an earlier post.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Hoover Dam (not free, but reasonable. Go early)


If you want to see it for free & not go on the paid tour inside the dam, you can park in the lot and walk across the pedestrian bridge. Here's an article about it.

You can't see this view driving across the bridge because the sides of the bridge are high enough to keep motorists from taking their eyes off the road.


----------



## hefleycatz (Mar 30, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> Grand Canyon:  It is a ways, and for me, just peering over the edge isn't what being there is about--about all you can say is Wow and move on.



Maybe we'll just do Lake Meade/Hoover Dam.  DH hates heights anyway, so that would be exactly how the GC would go.  We would look and he would stay in the car.  :rofl: 

lee


----------



## blakebr (Mar 30, 2012)

Check tix4tonight for 1/2 price tickets.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 30, 2012)

I wasnt really crazy about walking down the strip at night. People pushing porn in my face doesnt work for me.  I did like downtown Vegas/ the Freemont Experience.  

If you decide not to go to the GC; Bryce and Zions are good day trips.  Bryce will be cooler in the summer.  Just start early.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 3, 2012)

Depending on the length of your stay, split the strip into sections that you can tackle one day at a time, or maybe split into morning, afternoon, and evening:

Section 1 (Tropicana Ave): 
1) Park at the MGM Grand and walk through the casino.  At the LV Blvd side of the casino is the Lion Habitat.  Underneath the habitat is where they have lion cubs you can take pictures with for a nice chunk of change.  I hear they are going to get rid of this habitat sometime soon so check it out while you can.

2) Walk out to LV Blvd and take the overpass to Tropicana and walk down to the street corner (don't go into Trop-nothing to see there).  Take nice pictures from street level with NYNY & Lady Liberty as your backdrop.

3) Take the overpass to Excaliber.  Find one of the open windows on the walkway to take nice pictures with MGM & Lion as your backdrop.

4) (optional) a) Take the tram to Mandalay Bay.  There is the Shark Reef tank at the very back of the hotel that is interesting.  It's a walking aquarium tour of different and unusual fishes and the like.  There are $ off coupons in some of the LV to do magazines.  Worth it to do.
b) Take the tram to Luxor and take pictures right outside the tram station with the Sphinx as your backdrop
c) You can walk in and through the interconnected hotels to check out the casinos and various other things they have there.  The Mandalay has a ritzy shopping concourse while the Luxor and Excaliber have small shops.

5) Take the overpass to NYNY.  Walk through the casino and different "neighborhoods of NY" inside.  Ride the rollercoaster.  Walk outside street level and walk the Brooklyn Bridge (up LV Blvd).  You can walk until you reach the next crosswalk to cross LV Blvd to do #6 or take the overpass

6) Take the overpass back to MGM Grand but make a left up Las Vegas Blvd.  Visit M&Ms store for gifts (Five or six floors worth!).  Tix4Tonight is right next door so check out what shows are available for cheap.  Right next door to that is the Coca Cola store.  Go upstairs and order the sampler pack... it's 16 small cups of Coke flavors of the World.  Fun to do, especially if you're with a few friends.  Some of the flavors are very... unique.

Back to Tix4Tonight, there are $ off coupons or VIP line coupons in some LV todo magazines.  If you're going to Hoover Dam, get it from here and make sure it's the Comedian's Hoover Dam tour.  Costed around $60 a few years back, but it included sit down lunch and the whole shebang.  Very funny, entertaining, and informative.

Sorry, this took so long.  If you're still interested, see my next post for Section 2!


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 4, 2012)

Section 2 (Flamingo Rd):
1) Park at the Planet Hollywood parking structure (entrance is from Koval St, I think), or it may be called the Miracle Mile Shops parking structure.  Once you enter the mall, take the left and in a few minutes, you will be at the indoor rainstorm area.  Shows are every hour on the hour.  Once the show is over, you can continue shopping here or 
<This mall also hosts the V Theater where they have cheaper but entertaining shows like Comedy Pets, V show, and Nathan Burton magic.  All are worth it.  If you happened to purchase tix at the Tix4Tonight store, in the past, they used to give discount tix for the V theater ($10) but not sure if they still do that.  These shows are perfect for kids too.>

2) Exit the mall to LV Blvd and take a right.  You will see the Eiffel Tower at the Paris Hotel.  You can take pictures here and if you like, go inside to take the elevator up the the viewing platform of the Tower ($ off coupons in some LV todo mags).  But a better view and deal would be to go to the Stratosphere that I will cover in another section!  If you have no desire to go up the tower, continue walking.

3) Keep walking (Don't go into Bally's) until you reach the intersection.  Cross LV Blvd on the overpass and head towards the Bellagio (don't go in).  Take a left and position yourself to view the fountain show (every 15-30 min depending on the time of day).  If the weather is nice, take in a couple or several shows.  Fabulous!  Now you can go into the Bellagio to check out the hotel and high end shopping mall.

4) (optional) Exit the Bellagio and take the left overpass to Caesar's Palace.  The reason I put optional is that Caesar's is huge.  It can take you a whole day just to visit this property.  There is a very large mall that has statue shows (three I think) throughout.  The mall itself changes from daytime to evening every half hour or so and you won't notice the change until it gets kind of dark and you say to yourself, "hey, it's getting a little dark in here!"  Once you're done, find your way back to the LV Blvd/Flamingo intersection (all escalators and moving walkways only go into Caesar's, none go out).

5) Take the overpass and head towards the Flamingo Hotel.  Inside there is a wildlife habitat, but mostly it's the pink flamingos.  Nothing really special but nice to see.  Exit LV Blvd again and return to Planet Hollywood to finish your shopping.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 4, 2012)

Section 3 (Sands/Spring Mountain Rd) Evening time:
1) Park at the Mirage Hotel Self Park.  Enter the hotel through the walkway, take the escalators down to the main floor.  You will pass the large front desk aquarium on the way to the front of hotel.  Go outside to LV Blvd.  Walk around to the front of the volcano (largest structure in the pond). Get as close to the rail as possible.  Watch the Volcano erupt (every hour on the hour).

2) While facing the Mirage Hotel, turn right and walk toward the TI.  Once there, get a good vantage point for the Sirens of TI show (7:00, 8:30, and 10:00).  You can do this first vs. the volcano show, depending on the time you get there.  **If you do this first, when you exit the Mirage, make a left and take the free tram to the TI.  From the TI tram exit, turn right and go down the long escalator to the front of the hotel.  Go outside and get a good vantage point for the show.  Once the show is over, walk to the intersection and cross the street to the Venitian.

3)  Enter the Venitian and look for the signs to take a gondola ride.  Ride the Gondolas.  After your ride, walk around the hotel/shopping arcade/plazas.  Exquisite!  Beautiful!  Walk all around and head for the Palazzo side as well.  Once done, exit the Palazzo on the LV Blvd side and cross the street once again towards TI.

4)  a) If you didn't see the volcano show yet, take a left, pass the TI/Sirens area and walk to the Mirage to see the Volcano show.  
b) If you saw the volcano show already, walk into the TI through the Sirens show bridge, then go straight through the casino towards the back where the long escalators are.  Take the escalators up, take a left at the free tram, and ride it back to the Mirage.

End of section 3.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 4, 2012)

Section 4 (Stratosphere):

Nothing much to do here except go up to see the view.  However, there is a $10 or $12 charge to do this.  Instead, at the bottom of the tower, let the attendants know you want to have lunch in the restaurant (note I said lunch, dinner is expensive).  Lunches run anywhere from $12-$20, and if you subtract $10/12 fee, it turns out to be a lunch under $10 with a nice view.  After lunch, go to the observation deck where you can ride a few thrill rides, or if you're really daring, you can jump off the side and take the "fast" way down.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 4, 2012)

Section 5 (Other stuff):

1) Fremont Street experience.  In the evenings, an eye popping light show (every hour on the hour) with entertainment on three or four stages down the street.  There are also "actors" dressed as entertainers who pose for pictures with you for tips.  It also introduced a zip line that you pay to zip down Fremont Street above everybody.

2) Visiting the hotels.  There were a few hotels I noted not to go into, but of course, that is up to you.  One of the neatest things about LV is the grand hotels and how beautiful they are.  Just walking in and looking around is entertaining in itself.  Just remember, the older the hotel, the less "grand" they are.  The newer ones make you shake your head and amaze you.

3) Shows that I have seen include:
Blue Man Group - kids with me so had to find something for them, but was very entertaining.  Show moving to another hotel soon, I think.
Terry Fator - like PStreet1 said, I was watching the monitor more than him, and I was in the 10th row.  But the man is good.
Shows at the V theater - Smaller, less formal place but the shows were worth it.  Since the shows are afternoon and early evening, many attendees wore tshirts and shorts!
Mystere - entertaining circ du solei show, funny would recommend
Believe - unless you're close, not worth it.
David Copperfield - great show.  one of the best i've seen
Lance Burton - another great show. DC was a little more better though

For those still reading these posts, thanks for reading!  Have fun in LV, I do!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have a car and/or are near the Hard Rock Hotel, there is a new min-golf across the street.  It is an indoor, black light mini-golf with a KISS theme.  If you have never been to this sort of place, they are really kewl, and also air conditioned in the summer.

Another interesting (early in the day) summer trip is Moser Bird Sanctuary in Henderson.  It is open from 6 AM to 2 PM in the summer, and if you don't walk well they can provide a shuttle upon advance request.

Has anybody mentioned Springs Preserve lately?  Many interesting things to do there as well.

Fern


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2012)

I loved the Flamingo Wildlife Sanctuary. It is a little paradise in all the hot pavement. There were black swans and many other fowl. It also feels much cooler than the street. It is outside but it feels refreshing. It was a favorite little spot for me. I can't wait to visit it again in two weeks. Each to their own.


----------

